# how many amano shrimp in a 10 gallon?



## mindy (Dec 22, 2010)

the only other fish in there is a betta. he is very docile and has lived with tiger shrimp (until a crazy swing in the water killed them ).

i was thinking i would like 8-12 shrimp. is this too many or too few?

thanks!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

That's fine. But stay closer to 8.


----------



## mindy (Dec 22, 2010)

ok, 8 it is then. thanks!


----------

